# Boxer Mod SX350j 150w



## VandaL

Want this mod, but the price . Doubt a dual 18650 SX350J box can be any smaller. 

The Boxer Mod 150W with YiHi SX350J Temperature Control is designed specifically for professional and high-end vapers. This device is powered by the YiHi SX350J Mini processor which provides intelligent power regulation with temperature control. The Boxer is a small but extremely potent device, designed to provide a balance of both power and convenience.

Made of nylon plastic, the device is strong but yet light. The battery cover is held on with magnets and can be conveniently opened. Connecting the device to your computer via the USB cable with allow for chip upgrades by YiHi.

** For the DIY Complete Kit Please See HERE*

*Features:*


Powered by the 2nd generation YiHi SX350J mini processor
Variable Joule & Variable wattage
200°F-580°F /100℃-300℃
Maximum Watts: 150W and future upgrades will be available
Dual Battery 150W regulated based on 2 x 18650
Output Voltage: 1.0 – 9.5 volts
Resistance: 0.05 – 3.0 ohms
Buck-Boost&Boost, DC-DC Converter
Five modes: Powerful+, Powerful, Standard, Economy, Soft
USB for software updates only, takes two (2) 18650 Batteries
Plastic Nylon Body
Ergonomic design
Joules Display
Rotary Display
Gravity Sensor System (Adjust the wattage without the need of the +/- buttons)
Upgradable software/chip
Graphic User Interface
Reverse Polarity, Output short, Low resistance, Low battery Voltage and Overheat protection
OLED 0.91″ Screen
Dimensions: 80.5mm x 41.5mm x 39.2mm (3.17″ x 1.63″ x 1.54″ appox.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

That is not attractive to me  Very nice chip tough..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Gizmo said:


> That is not attractive to me  Very nice chip tough..



This device was commented on in another thread.
Here was @huffnpuff 's post with a pic comparing the size to other mods:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sigelei-75w-with-temperature-control-coming-soon.t11141/#post-245280

I agree, its not attractive. But it is damn small. Probably a comfy grip in the hand too.

Find us an attractive one @Gizmo with dual battery and a top quality temp sensing board - and bring it in for us!


----------



## VandaL

I think , if they were to change the buttons out for maybe SS ones will change the whole look for the better. 
If it were a $150 box I wouldn't mind the looks but for $250 you gotta do better.

What is also quite strange is the DIY kit is $169 so they are charging around $80 for labor to buy an assembled one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Love the form factor. Think it will be a better hand fit than most - thicker not longer. Would love one without the huge brand name on it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BeardedVaper93

will anyone be bringing these in?


----------



## stevie g

Looks very durable I love it.


----------

